# Tips for good cardio



## bowser666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Made a similar post a coupe months ago, sorry.  I will refer to that one.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well since I am almost like you I will give what I am doing and it has helped alot. I do steppers 25 times in thirty seconds intervals with a 15 second rest in between. I also do wind sprints with 15 lbs. medicine ball maybe abot twenty yards, over the last three months it has gotten alot better for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm trying to build my endurance, too.  I've been jumping rope (pogos as fast as I can) and also doing sprints.  Just a few sessions and I could see a difference in my endurance during sparring.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 30, 2008)

Mix long sustained cardio with short intense cardio. I recently started doing some "junkyard training". Tire flipping, log carrying etc. Try pushing a car across a parking lot then running around to the front, putting your back to the bumper and pushing it back again. Your heart will be racing and your legs wobbly.

Great for intensity but I would treat it like plyometrics. Not to be done every day.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

Since you haven't done anything in a while, I would consult with the Doc first.  Then find a decent trainer or check online for a goo beginners routine.  Start slowly and after a while, you'll be surprised at what you can do.

I did the same and have now gotten up to about 30 minutes a day of light jogging after going through the walking/fastwalking phase.  I plan on doing some sprints later this year and have alsow incorporated swimming into the routine.


----------



## MilkManX (Aug 26, 2008)

Burpees.

Kicks your butt and builds serious endurance!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 27, 2008)

www.crossfit.com

Click on the Start here link and go to BrandX scaled workouts.  Click on the workout of the day and start with the Lowest scaling that you KNOW you can do.  three days on, 1 day off...it'll kick your butt but it'll build seriosu strength and endurance.  

peace,
Erik


----------

